# DYI spawning mops - if not yarn, what?



## crazy72

I recently started to use a DYI spawning mop made of yarn (the net is full of videos showing how to make these). But after every water change, my water if full of tiny bits of yarn floating. And I find them in my filter too. I hate it. So my question is: does anyone here have something else to suggest, as an alternative to yarn for DYI spawning mops?

Thanks.


----------



## jobber

Franck, are you using nylon or wool yarn? Nylon yarn should not dislodge pieces out. You can use mop heads from the nearby Dollarstore by KFC .
Or, lots and lots of java moss


----------



## crazy72

Thanks Ming. I'm not sure that nylon yarn would make much of a difference. I might try. 

I thought of mop heads actually. I'm worried they'd put something on them. 

As for the moss, that's taken care of.


----------



## crazy72

Forgot to mention, but another argument I had against Dollarstore mop heads, is that it seems to me they're usually white-ish in colour. That doesn't make it easy to spot the much coveted eggs. But maybe I'm wrong. I don't go and buy mop heads all that often, to tell you the truth. :bigsmile:


----------



## Ursus sapien

I've spawned white clouds a number of times using plastic plants tied in a bunch. I actualy find these easier to wash/bleach/handle than polyesther yarn.

About colour, fish seem more inclined towards dark colours - greens and black - than light or bright colours.


----------



## crazy72

Ursus sapien said:


> I've spawned white clouds a number of times using plastic plants tied in a bunch. I actualy find these easier to wash/bleach/handle than polyesther yarn.


Interesting idea, thanks. Are they not too rough for fish to swim through / rub against? Or is there such a thing as a soft plastic plant? I've never, ever bought plastic plants, or even looked at them closely.


----------



## Ursus sapien

plastic plants show up in my life as bicatch, usualy with a used tank or equipment. I've steadfastly hated them on esthetic grounds until discovering they do have uses, like emergency fry cover.

Loosely bundled, they don't appear to cause difficulty or injury for small fish, though, if that's a concern, you could use the higher quality -and softer- 'silk' plants. The configuration I used included cabomba and vals, providing lots of surface area but allowing easy passage through the clump. One thing I do not like about fabric mops is the potential for snaring by loose filiments.


----------



## crazy72

Thank you, Storm.


----------

